# Antec 900



## PyroInc (Oct 28, 2006)

hey fellas.  I have way to hot temps goin around even with my big ass zalman fan etc.  so I'm gonna get a new case.  what do you guys think about this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021

It looks freakin sick if you ask me and I think is has like 5 fans.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 28, 2006)

dude that must have amazing airflow. i would get that but i lack the funds to upgrade


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2006)

looks cool if you ask me
might consider look to the aerocool aeroengine 2 and extreme engine


----------



## InfDamarvel (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129154

Might wanna consider that.

That case is gonna get your stuff rlly dusty on the inside. And Ive seen better pics and it just doesnt look so good ..imo.


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2006)

InfDamarvel said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129154
> 
> Might wanna consider that.
> 
> That case is gonna get your stuff rlly dusty on the inside. And Ive seen better pics and it just doesnt look so good ..imo.



my aeroengine is not dusty at alli clean it every month, or so, but it isn't much


----------



## PyroInc (Oct 29, 2006)

humm not sure what to get now lol.  the nine hundred comes with a 200mm fan on the top lmao.  I could but filters for the fans right?


----------



## Agility (Oct 29, 2006)

You dont have to filter exhaust....filter the intake would do.... Your fan intakes the air+dust... How can an exhaust intake your casing's hot air+ dust(where it come from? your motherboard produces it?) lol?


----------



## PyroInc (Oct 29, 2006)

theres a computer fair comin up on november 4 and 5 so I might just go in there and try to find the case for a cheaper price


----------



## ktr (Oct 30, 2006)

its a nice case with the 200mm fan and all, but the major problems are:

1) psu on bottem, so make sure to get a psu will long cords
2) cable managment is a no go with this case, no space to do anything...plus its has a clear side.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Oct 30, 2006)

and the dust your gonna get in your case because the front does not have any sort of mesh like cooler master cases do.


----------



## ktr (Oct 30, 2006)

the 900 reminds me of the g5...


----------



## PyroInc (Nov 8, 2006)

just got the case this weekend and I'm finally hitting temps at around 28 celceus for the first time ever.  I think the lowest it's gone is 27.  It's a huge difference from the 45 and 49 full load that I was getting.


----------



## iluv2fly (May 12, 2007)

*Ante 900 Water cooled*

Antec Nine Hundred Water cooled !

Here is what it can look like with water cooling.

Mounted a 240 rad under the 250 mm top fan. I Love this case


----------

